# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  تقرير شامــل عن كرة الطائرة

## امير الصمت

*الكرة الطائرة هي إحدى أكثر الرياضات العالمية شعبية
. يلعب فيها فريقان تفصل بينهما شبكة عالية. على الفريق ضرب الكرة  فوق الشبكة لمنطقة الخصم. لكل فريق ثلاثة محاولات لضرب الكرة فوق الشبكة.  تحسب نقطة للفريق حينما تضرب الكرة أرضية الخصم، أو إذا تم ارتكاب خطأ، أو  إذا خفق الفريق صد الكرة وإرجاعها بشكل صحيح.* *
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
في 9 فبراير عام 1895 م، في مدينة هوليوك بولاية ماسوشوستس الأمريكية، قام مدير التربية البدنية الأمريكي وليام مورغان  باتحاد YMCA بتكوين لعبة رياضية جديدة أطلق عليها اسم "مينتونيت" لتمضية  الوقت بشكل مسلٍ، بحيث فضل أن تمارس هذه اللعبة داخل الصالات وبأي عدد من  اللاعبين. أخذت اللعبة بعض من خصائصها من التنسوكرة اليد، في الوقت الذي كانت فيه كرة السلة  رياضة جديدة. تم إنشاء كرة الطائرة على أساس أنها الرياضة الداخلية الأقل  خشونة من كرة السلة المناسبة لأعضاء اتحاد YMCA الأكبر سناً، على الرغم من  أنها لا زالت تحتاج إلى بذل الجهد. 
القوانين  الأولى للرياضة التي ابتكرها وليام مورغان اشترطت وجود شبكة على ارتفاع 6  أقدام و 6 بوصات، وسط ساحة اللعب التي يجب أن يكون طولها 25 × 50 قدم. وعدد  اللاعبين غير محدد، يتبارون في مبارة مكونة من 9 استقبالات و 3 إرسالات  لكل فريق. 
والى عام 1900م لم تصنع كرة خاصة بكرة الطائرة وكذلك لم تكن قوانين العبة في تلك الفترة بالشكل الذي نعرفه اليوم.
بعد أول عرض للعبة في عام 1896  استبدل اسم الرياضة إلى "فوليبول" (volleyball) بمعنى كرة الطائرة الحالي.  ومن ثم طرأ على الرياضة (كما هو الحال مع كرة السلة) العديد من التغييرات  في القواعد.
تأسس الاتحاد العالمي لكرة الطائرة (FIVB) عام 1947، وأول بطولة عالمية للرجال أقيمت في عام 1949، بينما كانت أول بطولة عالمية للسيدات في عام 1952. أضافت الكرة الطائرة إلى الألعاب الأولمبية في عام 1964، وكانت منذ ذلك الحين رياضة رئيسية في تلك الدورة. 
تم إنشاء رياضة الكرة الطائرة الشاطئية عام 1986  والتي تعتبر رياضة مشابهة إلى كرة الطائرة العادية إلى حد كبير رغم  الاختلاف في عدد اللاعبين. أضافت الكرة الطائرة الشاطئية إلى برنامج  الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية في عام 1996 في أطلانطا. 
أول دولة مارست اللعبة بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كانت كندا في عام 1900. تعتبر الرياضة الآن من أكثر الرياضات الشعبية في البرازيل، ومعظم دول أوروبا وبالأخص إيطاليا وهولندا وصربيا، بالإضافة إلى روسيا وبعض الدول في قارة آسيا. *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الملعب
____________* *
تلعب  رياضة الكرة الطائرة على ملعب خاص طوله 18 × 9 أمتار، مقسم إلى قسمين  (للفريق)، طول كل منهما 9 × 9 أمتار. يوضع فاصل بين منطقتي الفريقين وهو  الشباك، وارتفاعه2.43للرجال، و 2.20 متر للسيدات.* *_______________ المهارات الأساسية*  *التمرير* *الإعداد * *الإرسال * *الاستقبال * *الضربة الساحقة الهجومية * *الصد * *الدفاع*]

----------


## امير الصمت

تاريخ لعبة ال*كرة* *الطائرة* عربيًا *_______ *  تأسس الاتحاد العربي لل*كرة* *الطائرة*  في بغداد وبوركت جهود كل الذين ساهموا في إظهاره إلى حيز الوجود . وقلنا  بأن هذا الاتحاد سيعمل بروح الجماعة والفريق الإطار القومي العام وذلك  بالتنسيق مع الاتحادات الرياضية العربية الأخرى بما يخدم الرياضة الدولية .  ومن ذلك الحين أخذ ينظم البطولات والدورات التدريبية والتحكمية لهذه  اللعبة .   *  الاستقبال في الكرة الطائرة :* *______*
• الاستقبال : من الحركات الأساسية في لعبة ال*كرة* *الطائرة* ، و يسمى ( التمريرة الأولى) .. لانه الطريقة المتبعة لتلقي ال*كرة* بعد و صولها من فوق الشبكة ، فيكن بذلك الضربة – أو اللمسة – الأولى و يكون الاستقبال ل*كرة* الأرساغ .. و لرد الضربات الساحقة التي يوجهاه الفريق الآخر . و يجب (( استقبال)) ال*كرة* بالساعدين .. بهدف امتصاص قوة ضربة الفريق الآخر و السيطرة على ال*كرة* ، و تمريرها برفق إلى زميل يقوم بإعدادها للضربة الساحقة . و يجب إن يظل نظرك على ال*كرة* ، و لا تؤرجح يديك صعوداً لضرب ال*كرة* .. فسرعتها عند ارتطامها بذراعيك كافية لا عطائها حركة ارتداد معتدلة السرعة .  التمريرة الأمامية العالية : *__________* 
: هي عنصر آخر هام في طريقة اللعب المعروفة ، أي الضربات الثلاث ، و هي اكثر أنواع التمريرات ضربطاَ ، و تعتمد على أعداد ال*كرة* لزميل في الفريق يقفز عا ليا .. ويضربها من فوق الشبكة ضربة ساحقة باتجاه ملعب الفريق الآخر .
و إذا ما سارت الأمور كما هو مخطط لها ، فان التمريرة الأولى (( الاستقبال)) تكون قد أوصلت ال*كرة* بلطف ألي أيلاعب الذي ينفذ (( الأعداد)) و تلعب التمريرة الأمامية العالية من أمام الرأس ، و ترفع ال*كرة* عالياً مما يتيح للاعب الذي سيضرب الضربة الساحقة الوقت الكافي للوصول إليها . (يجب تذكر أن قانون ال*كرة* *الطائرة* لا يجيز حمل ال*كرة* أو دفعها و لو للحظة واحدة ) .  الضربة الساحقة :  *___________* 
تعتبر الضربة الساحقة ، آو (( الضربة الهجومية )) .. أهم أسلوب للهجوم في لعبة ال*كرة* *الطائرة* ،و الهدف هو ضرب ال*كرة*  بقوة و هي فوق مستوى الشبكة لتنفع.. بسرعة نحو ارض الفريق المنافس ، مما  يجعل ردها بشكل سليم مسالة صعبة .. يقوم أحد لاعبي الفريق بإعداد ال*كرة* للضربة الساحقة و هنا يقوم بجعل ال*كرة* ترتفع .. لتنزل قرب الشبكة .. فيندفع أيلاعب الضارب إلى الأمام ،و يقفز لملاقاة ال*كرة* .. و ضربها ضربه قويه من فوق رأسه .
و الضربة الساحقة دائماً ما تكون قوية فعالة .. إذا احسن تنفيذها ، و المهم هو توقيت القفزة بدقة للوصول إلى ال*كرة* في اللحظة المناسبة ، كما أن التصويب الجيد مهم كقوة الضرب .  * دور معد الكرة :* *____________*  في كل فريق لاعب اختصاصي  أو اكثر في بعداد ال*كرة* ، مهمته الأساسية تلقي *كرة* الاستقبال ، و القيام بالتمريرة الثانية ، أي أن دوره تهيئة ال*كرة* للضربة الساحقة و خلال اللعب اخذ أحد ((معدي ال*كرة* )) مكاناً له قرب الشبكة ، أما في وسط الملعب.. و أما في الجهة اليمنى أو جهة اليسار . و من مركزه في الوسط يمكنه أن يعد ال*كرة*  للضربة الساحقة من جهة اليمين أو اليسار . و من مركزه في الجهة اليمنى من  الملعب يمكنه أن يرسل التمريرات عرضية بمحاذاة الشبكة .. ليستفيد  
منها  لاعبا الخط الأمامي الآخران *____________ *  و يجب أن يكون (( معد ال*كرة* )) لاعباً متعدد القدرات و المواهب ، قادراً على اللعب الدفاعي ، ماهراً في تمرير ال*كرة* ، صاحب نظرة تحيط بكل ما يدور في الملعب .. و يعرف امكان وجود زملائه الماهرين في الضربة الساحقة ليمرر لهم ال*كرة* ، مع ملاحظته لكيفية تنظيم الفريق الآخر لدفاعه .  و يستعمل المعد – غالباً التمريرة الأمامية العالية لإيصال ال*كرة*  أمام اللاعب الضارب ، و لكن إذا اقترب اللاعب الضارب من اللاعب المعد ،  يكون على اللاعب المعد آن يلجأ إلى (( التمريرة القصيرة )) ، و ذلك بإرسال  ال*كرة* بسرعة .. و بعلو منخفض على مستوى الشبكة تقريباً ، أو قد يجد أن هناك فرصة لمفاجأة الفريق المنافس .. فيرسل ال*كرة* في (( تمريرة طويلة )) عرضية بموازاة الشبكة .. بناحية أخرى من المعلب ، حيث يتصدى لها اللاعب هناك بضربة ساحقة أو ب*كرة* (( محكمة )) ، و هي ضربة تكون متوسطة القوة .. موجهة إلى مكان وجود ثغرة أو فراغ في دفاع الفريق الآخر .
ويتوقف اختيار المعد لنوع التمريرة الأولى (( الاستقبال )) التي يتلقاها.    حائط الصد  *____________* 
أهم وسيلة للدفاع ضد الضربات الساحقة ..هي ((حائط الصد)) و هنا يقفز اللاعب عالياً أمام الشبكة ، و يرفع ذراعيه قاطعا ًطريق ال*كرة*  .. لتعود الى ارض الفريق المنافس الذي نفذ الضربة ، و هذا يسمى بـ (( الصد  الهجومي )) ، او مخففاً من قوتها قبل انتقالها إلى ارض فريقه الذي يقوم ، و  هذا يسمى بـ (( الصد الدفاعي )   _______________ تحياتي

----------

